# help required



## nmbailie (Mar 22, 2005)

My DH has been taking pregnyl and penegon?? along with hydrocortisone and thyroxine to make testostrone due to a brain injury, we have this week had 3 ejacs and was wondering what are the chances of his body making sperm good enough for TTC?
His hair is growing again in places it wasnt before and has his first chest hair after losing it all 10 years ago after the accident.

Thanks in anticipation

Nik n Mervy B


----------



## nmbailie (Mar 22, 2005)

I thought someone might have replied to this by now, I thought a nurse was to reply, I may seem impatient but I have been waiting quite a while


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry for delay, only just found out that this is nurse only answer section now!! I live in Spain so have been focusing on those boards up till now but will try to spend more time here aswell.
The production of sperm can happen quickly but is more likely to be a process which takes a number of months. You do not say how long dh has been having injects which would be helpful to know.
Your clinic should also be advising when a sperm sample could be performed to see how things are going.

Ruth


----------

